# New Holland D1000 baler



## tooterbill (May 10, 2010)

I am looking for a d1000 baler for sale. I can't afford a big baler really don't want around baler and market loves square bales here. I have a 80 horse on pto so I think it will work. My fields are level so I don't think it will be a problem. Any suggestions are welcome I am in nm. Thank you

Ryan


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I heard they were problematic. Have you looked at or for a claas 1150?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

tooterbill said:


> I am looking for a d1000 baler for sale. I can't afford a big baler really don't want around baler and market loves square bales here. I have a 80 horse on pto so I think it will work. My fields are level so I don't think it will be a problem. Any suggestions are welcome I am in nm. Thank you
> 
> Ryan


But does your market love 2x3 bales that the d1000 puts out? The reason I ask is in the late 80s a guy around here decided that he would sell the 3 string small bales. So he bought a freeman baler. Put up a bunch of hay and then had to discount it terribly because the local market didn't like 100 lb bales. (it's getting that way here with the 65lb 16x18 inch bales also) However a 2x3 bale should be what 400-600 lbs? I would think that would be a good weight for those with those tiny little 40ph FEL tractoers. But it's always good to kinda test the market. I did this before we bought a 3x3 baler by putting ads on Craigslist just simply asking the question if people out there would be interested in quality 3x3 bales. I got enough good responses that it was worth buying. I did get angry responses from people that hated the 3x3 bales and said farmers were greedy. I ignored those.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you mechanically inclined? D1000's are a nice little big square, but they need routine maintainance to keep them ticking. Most problems arise in the knotters and knotter clutch. A typical 8 foot 2x3 will weigh around 500 lbs. I've run a D1000 with 85 hp, on occaision. What is your 80 hp tractor?

I've put about 30,000 bales through the same D1000 since 1999, so I've learned a few of their tricks!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be a nice size package around here. Teslan, why would people say you were greedy for offering a certain size bale? What is the dominant bale size there?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> It would be a nice size package around here. Teslan, why would people say you were greedy for offering a certain size bale? What is the dominant bale size there?


I'm not sure. It was an angry person complaining that more and more farmers were going to the 3x3 bales and she couldn't handle them and it wasn't right and all that. Here it's 14x16 in small bales, 3x3 in large squares for the horse and small cow operations if they have a loader of some sort then 4x4s for feedlot and dairies.


----------



## tooterbill (May 10, 2010)

I am mechanically incline on maintenance and working machinery so that part doesn't bother me. Sorry I forgot to included that 70% of the bales we be keep for myself rest will sell to people. I produce 2 string bales for the horsey market but with 2 cutting not meeting the quality they want I feed and keep the rest. Didn't really want a round baler because we buy 1 ton bales to feed and all of feeders are setup for square bales. My tractor is a New Holland TL90A 4x4 with a loader.


----------



## tooterbill (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, I forget to say I didn't know claas even had one, are they pretty good are parts hard to get.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I do think your TL90A is gonna have its hands full with a D1000. Operating weight in the field will be around 10,000 lbs. Small 1000 PTO. The bigger end of the old Maxxum series is a nice match for the D1000.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I found a note I had written to myself about smaller big square balers back a couple of years:

Class 1150 - 80 cm x 50 cm

NH BB920 - 80 cm x 47 cm 400-500 lb bale

NH D1000 - 80 cm x 70 cm 700 lb bale

NH D4000 - 80 cm x 70 cm

Case IH ? - 80 cm x 70 cm

Vicon MP800 - 80 cm x 70 cm 700 lb bale

Welger D4000 - 120 cm x 40 cm


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Your local agco dealer will source the claas parts. Well built balers.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I have had a chance to buy a 2x3 Vermeer square baler, but have been a bit scared because know one else sells 2x3 here and have never seen another Vermeer square baler.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

People that we bale for (2x3x8) have no problem at all selling excess hay.


----------

